# Waldo Update



## Gremf (Sep 28, 2008)

Today's trail work resulted in connecting the new trail to the hunters' trail.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2008)

Sweet!  That'll make it a lot more useful.  Good work!


----------

